# ancienneté



## B11 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
je voudrais savoir pour l'ancienneté pour le préavis est ce que l'on compte de la date du début du contrat à la date de réception de la lettre de licenciement ou à la date de fin du préavis, c'est pour une collègue qui a débuté le 2/11/21. Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

Le contrat est toujours valide tant que le préavis est pas effectué donc je dirais de la date du début du contrat à la fin du préavis


----------



## B11 (31 Octobre 2022)

Merci Sandrine2572, c'est ce que je pensais aussi mais je n'étais pas sure. Bonne soirée.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Octobre 2022)

Je suis pas sûr a 100 % attendons l avis des collègues 😀


----------



## Griselda (31 Octobre 2022)

La nouvelle CCN précise bien que pour établir la durée du préavis il convient de prendre l'ancienneté du contrat qui démarre au 1er jour du contrat (c'est à dire le 1er jour d'adaptation s'il y a eut lieux, même une seule heure) à la date de première présentation de la lettre. Et donc non, pas à la date de fin du préavis ou du contrat.

Pour ce qui est de l'ancienneté pour la prime de rupture, ayant commencé au 2/11/21, elle a donc plus de 9 mois d'ancienneté, on calculera donc minimum selon la nouvelle CCN, c'est à dire tous les salaires BRUT perçus jusqu'au dernier jour du contrat (préavis, regule et solde des CP compris), on divise par 80 et ce montant sera due tel quel sans conversion en net puisque c'est une indemnité, pas du salaire donc pas soumis à cotisation. Il y a d'ailleurs une case spécifique qui apparait dès que le PE cochera la case que c'est une fin de contrat.


----------



## B11 (31 Octobre 2022)

Merci Griselda, c'était pour savoir si elle avait 1 mois de préavis ou 15 jours donc je vais voir avec elle par rapport à la date qu'elle va recevoir sa lettre ou si elle l'a reçu aujourd'hui parce que c'était limite un an ou pas. Comme elle a commencé le 2/11/21 cela doit faire un an le 1er ou le 2/11/22 ? Pour la prime j'étais au courant que c'était 9 mois donc là il n'y a pas de problème. Bonne soirée.


----------



## Griselda (31 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement 15 jours de préavis à peine, surtout quand on n'a pas de raison de s'attendre à cette rupture, c'est peu et franchement agaçant pour 2 jours d'ancienneté manquant. Perso mon préavis est par contrat dès le début plus important ainsi je ne me retrouve pas le bec dans l'eau... c'est une garantie aussi pour le PE qu'il ne se retrouvera pas lui même le bec dans l'eau à la dernière minute.

Quand tu sais que nombre de creches ont une close de préavis de 2 mois alors que leur liste d'attente leur permet de pallier au problème du changement d'avis de dernière minute beaucoup plus facilement que nous ça fait réfléchir, non?!

Mais pour ce qui est d'établir le temps de préavis l'ancienneté, pour un salarié lambda a toujours été à la date de 1ere présentation de la lettre de rupture. Ce n'est donc pas un spécial pour les AMs. Si ce n'est qu'un employeur lambda devra trouver et prouver un motif de rupture, contrairement à nous...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Octobre 2022)

Ben oui que je suis bête c est tout à fait logique que c est a la date du début de préavis 

Mon cerveau est en mode vacances 😇


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 

En terme d'ancienneté il faut distinguer deux cas.
L'ancienneté pour la durée  du préavis qui s'apprécie à  la date d'envoi de la lettre  ar ou à la date de remise en main propre. 
Et L'ancienneté pour la prime de rupture qui elle s'apprécie à la fin du préavis.


----------



## B11 (31 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes, je ne sais pas si elle a déjà reçu sa lettre aujourd'hui mais si elle ne l'a pas encore reçu ses un an d'ancienneté seront  le 1er ou le 2 novembre 2022 à votre avis car elle a commencé le 2/11/2021.


----------



## Griselda (1 Novembre 2022)

Si la lettre n'a pas été remise hier le 31, elle ne pourra de toute façon pas être remise aujourd'hui le 1er, jour férié et chômé, SAUF si elle travaille avec un contrat qui prévoit qu'un jour férié est travaillé.
Autre point qui peut avoir son importance: si elle ne veut pas leur faciliter la tache, notament si elle juge qu'elle aurait pu être mise au courant au moins officieusement de ce projet de rupture, RIEN ne peut obliger une personne à accepter une remise en main propre contre décharge car rien ne peut obliger une personne à signer un document. Dans ce cas le PE sera bien obligé de faire un RAR et c'est la 1ere présentation par le facteur qui fera foi, ce qui leur fera perdre au moins 24h, le temps que le facteur vienne, ce qui ne pourra pas être ni un dimanche, ni un jour férié d'ailleurs. Et si la question est à un jour près...

Perso je n'ai jamais refusé une remise en main propre mais on a toujours été reglo avec moi.


----------



## Pioupiou (1 Novembre 2022)

il convient d'être plus prudent quand à la remise en main propre contre décharge, car si le code du travail stipule que la lettre AR est la seul légale, la nouvelle convention l'a clairement stipuler comme solution alternative. Donc les tribunaux après avoir apprécié l’ensemble des éléments de fait et de preuve ,pourraient  considérer que la procédure de licenciement a été respectée, la jurisprudence stipule que ce refus ne remet pas en cause la procédure de licenciement et les tribunaux pourraient valider la procédure.
(Cour de cassation, chambre sociale, 16 décembre 2009, n° 08–42922 : le refus de la lettre de licenciement remise en main propre ne remet pas en cause le respect de la procédure de licenciement)


----------



## B11 (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, merci à Griselda et Pioupiou. Je verrai demain si elle l'a reçu lundi sinon si elle la reçoit que demain se sera bon elle aura un mois de préavis. Bonne soirée.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Sauf qu'une personne ne pourra prouver la date de première présentation d'un document si le receveur refuse de signer la décharge.
Le facteur, lui, en déposant l'avis de passage, parce qu'il est un employé d'état, personne ne pourra réfuter le fait qu'il soit bel est bien venu tel jour présenter cette lettre tel qu'il l'assure par le récipicé.
La remise en main propre contre décharge est bien une possibilité mais face à une personne qui refuse de signer la remise passer par le facteur reste la solution car le receveur là ne pourra pas se contenter de refuser la réception (ou ne pas aller chercher son RAR) pour prétendre que l'envoyeur n'a pas fait parvenir le dit courrier à telle date.

L'autre solution d'un cas comme celui ci c'est de ne plus accepter un contrat qui ne prévoit que 2 semaines de préavis avec moins d'un an d'ancienneté. C'est une vraie réflexion à se faire car évidement un préavis sera due que l'on soit AM ou PE...


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Novembre 2022)

Je ne conteste pas le fait de refuser de signer ,ce qui est légal,  mais il faut être prudent au vu de certaine situation très  conflictuelle ou l'employeur peut recourir à  certaine pratique ( huissier, témoins) ou les tribunaux s'appuyant sur les arguments de chacun pour forger leurs convictions pourront éventuellement valider la procédure comme le confirme la jurisprudence. 
Si il y a une jurisprudence c'est bien que le cas c'est présenté. 
Il est bien évident que ce cas doit être une exception.
Maintenant faire traîner la procédure c'est donner le bâton pour ce faire battre, car l'employeur en retour peu agir de même  bien que il n'y a rien à y gagner.
Personnellement je préfère passer le plus rapidement à  autre chose.


----------



## Griselda (2 Novembre 2022)

Il est certain que je préfère toujours un fin paisible que dans la tension et un RAR est rarement bon signe...


----------



## B11 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, ma collègue a reçu sa lettre recommandé aujourd'hui donc pour nous elle a un an d'ancienneté mais quand on regarde la convention il est noté
"L’ancienneté nécessaire pour déterminer la durée du préavis est appréciée au jour de la date d’envoi de la lettre recommandée ou de sa date de remise en main propre contre décharge."
et sur pajemploi aussi. A votre avis son ancienneté est de combien car bien sûr les parents ont daté la lettre au 27 octobre mais elle l'a reçu qu'aujourd'hui merci d'avance. Bonne après midi.


----------



## B11 (2 Novembre 2022)

En plus elle lui dit que quand elle a été malade ça ne compte pas dans son anciènneté est ce vrai ?


----------



## kikine (2 Novembre 2022)

B11 a dit: 


> En plus elle lui dit que quand elle a été malade ça ne compte pas dans son anciènneté est ce vrai ?


oui


----------



## B11 (2 Novembre 2022)

Merci Kikine.


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Novembre 2022)

La convention dit que c'est la date d'envoi de la lettre AR il suffit donc de regarder la date sur l'enveloppe c'est elle qui fait foi et non la date dans la lettre car il suffirait d'antidaté de un mois par exemple pour "gruger un mois, trop facile.
Donc elle se fit à la date d'envoi sur l'enveloppe pour l'ancienneté de la durée du préavis et la date de réception pour l'ancienneté pour l'indemnité de rupture


----------



## B11 (2 Novembre 2022)

Merci Pioupiou, je vais lui dire de regarder. Bonne soirée


----------

